# Ernie Polk -A Legend in the making



## team shark fever

*Congratulations To Ernie Polk and his crew on a humongous Tiger Shark*

*-Fish of a lifetime!!!*

*We look forward to seeing more giant fish from you guys this summer so get ready* .

*Few men are as dedicated as this man right here -----Ernie Polk we love ya!!*

*Story by Ernie Polk*

Big bait #153 for 2010 and big bait # 71 for the BHC. Monica, Joey and I was on our 2nd night of fishing in a row and getting very frustrated. We have spent more nights on the beach this month than at home. 17 nights total this month. 4 runs and we are thinking we are hunting a ghost. My reel went off about 5;10am a slow unsteady run. there was a boat kinda close and i had just woke up. I first thought dam but then my vision cleared and the boat was too far. Just been so long between runs. The reel quit and the boat went on by. 3 min later here we go again slow and steady. I let it go 50 yds or so and set the hook. Like hitting a brick wall. it started taking line for a while kinda slow and jerky. 50 min later we was looking at the dorsal just as the sun was comming up good. Joey got the leader and it took it and went 25yds or so. Her belly was already dragging. Joey got the leader again and i loosened the drag and I waded out to roap her tail. We pulled her up and got the tape and took some pics. It's hard to get everything perfict. I worked the 16/0 hook out of the corner of her mouth. Then i pryed 2 teeth out with my knife. It was too early to get perfect pics and too light to make a flash. I was nervous and wanted her back swimming asap. We put the tag in and i pushed her off. She swam off like nothing ever happened. Total lenth was 11' 9" and she was 80' around. thats right 80' girth. She was pregnate. She is gona have all those little ones soon. I guess she was over 800lbs. A fish of a life time during a tourniment. I got lucky. Iv been letting Joey have 3 and 4 reels and I just been taking mine. Kinda wish he would have caught it. Monica had the video camera and got the whole thing. A set of Jaws like that and i let it swim. Oh well she got lucky and so did i.


----------



## e polk

Thank you Will. I thought I was a dieing breed untill I stumbled over yall. Every shark fisherman on your site appreciates the work and the heart that you put towards our sport. Thanks again!


----------



## jwfultz

The monster can is fake... photoshop is ill but an am like me can spot it a mile a way screw your 5 cents a pic if that is what you get...


----------



## cml5207

What a monster! Wish I could have been there to share the experience! 50 minutes is fast compared to second place 3 hour fight. She must've wanted to see you! Nice that she got to have the pups.


----------



## WaterRat

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl03_lblFullMessage">Themonster can is fake... photoshop is ill but an am like me can spot it amile a way screw your 5 cents a pic if that is what you get...


What you talken bout Willus?


----------



## e polk

Ant nothin fake. A real fisherman dont have to fake any thing. You just jealous that you dont have the guts to be a real fisherman your self. The stuff i do would make you we we on your self. I am a modest guy and you are lucky I have shared this with you and everyone else. Its hard to fake a video.


----------



## Turbow

Congrats on an amazing catch. You definitely put in your time on the beach for it.


----------



## Firedawg

Congrats on an awesome catch and release!!! I know how much time and effort you have to put in to catch a monsterlike that! I am gonna have to try the Monster Can trick next time I hit the beach sharking!


----------



## surfstryker

A lot of work and time goes into shore-sharkin. Way to go on a fish of a lifetime, Ernie.


----------



## Shankopotamus

Maybe I'm not seeing it, but where was that beast caught? Amazing fish!


----------



## team shark fever

Ernie is a modest man,a quiet hero .a manof action not words,not a fake -----he is as real as they come and all who doubt him will see what this man can catch,,,,,,JUST WATCH!!!!

Thanks to man like Ernest Polk who are out there making land-based shark fishing history in Florida;not talking about it, but actually out there burning the midnight oil patiently waiting night after night.Look and learn fellas!!!!!


----------



## Inn Deep

Ernie, Don't let the idiot's get to you. Again, Awesome job!!

Arthur


----------



## greatdanebob

i agree the can is just hanging on shark what is keeping it up there its sideways, plus the surf is hitting it looks fishy to me besides that thing would tear you up if you went out with especially prying teeth out, sorry i don not and will not beleive that picture. just look at the can.


----------



## jwfultz

at least someone can see what i am talking about its obvious that he someone is edited (the guy in the blue sweatshirt) to the left of the pic and he was holding the can just behind the dorsal of the shark... but i recieved a very aggressive email from mr corney "im not a fake" ploke stating that he would like to show me the video. well sir if the video is of your friend editing the picture you have posted im sure its real. im guessing that you have to have got paid something if you are willing to throw down over it. anywho i just call it as i see it and that first picture is a fake... see you at perdido key, remember im the guy with all the tattoos wearing marine corps cammo with my wife and kid. come up to me and call me out if you like butim not fake and i dont respect liars.


----------



## greatdanebob

yea not only that is that a newspaper its not even wet, one other thing look at the pic where he is holding the can, his hand and fingers just do not look right. almost robotic. i agree 100 % with u man. a legend in the making ha


----------



## jwfultz

im not saying that they didnt catch the shark. its just that the first pic is obviously edited and there is a reply about "not being fake" and "real fishermen dont have to fake anything" ect... then the email i got calling me a hater and that i would "we we" on myself. its all just lame. the picture is edited period. but instead of nutin up and saying "yea i didit for a whopping 5 cents a pic and a free6 month supply of monster" i get bashed for pointing out that the pic has been photoshopped. im sure that they caught the shark, its just that if you're gonna edit something then it takes all credibility away. especially when you come down on someone else for knowing better than to believe that corny first pic... once again "IM SURE YOU CAUGHT THE DANG SHARK" i just dont see why you had to edit the photo for a softdrink company.


----------



## Firedawg

That's pretty freaking bold, hating on someone with 3 big posts under you belt. This is exactly why people quit posting up on here!


----------



## User6882

What a douchebag! Go hate on somebody else. i think we got ourselves a new "Hateraide" guy!!


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

WTF man? Nobody cares if you think anything is fake and why the hell you gonna give the man a hard time when everyone else appreciates what he does and taking the time to share with the rest of us. Ernie thank you for sharing and F the POS for hating on you.
:bowdown


----------



## scout04

its sad to see someone try to discredit someones hard work and rewards from it by pure speculation. the can in the picture is not for promoting monster energy drinks or any type of advertisement - its a secret item that is only divulged to those participating in the tournament the day the tournament starts. im sure the photos have probably been edited - but not in the way you are thinking. they have probably been edited to try and add more contrast to what would normally be just a crappy cell phone picture. sounds like joey and ernie were by themselves when they caught this tiger and there is a LOT going on with even a 6' fish let alone one of this size.
Ernie Polk has been in this sport a long time and has the pictures and the jaws to prove it - Ernie i know it was your right if you chose to kill that fish for the jaws, im glad you didnt and hope one day you will be able to hook that fish again when its even bigger and peace with why you didnt kill it just for the jaws - its your right either way but the pictures will last many lifetimes while a set of jaws will eventually wind up in a dumpster somewhere when someone finally inherits them that cares nothing about fishing and has no idea what an accomplishment it was to catch that fish to begin with.


----------



## sniper

Nice catch. That is a huge shark. I would hate to see it in the water.
Also as a diver, please feel free to keep as many sets of jaws you like.


----------



## devinsdad

Team Bloody Waters said:


> WTF man? Nobody cares if you think anything is fake and why the hell you gonna give the man a hard time when everyone else appreciates what he does and taking the time to share with the rest of us. Ernie thank you for sharing and F the POS for hating on you.
> :bowdown


 
Good post and well said. I posted the pic of the half-eaten shark and yes, I got scammed because it was an old pic from somewhere far from Pensacola. But, it still happened and was real. 

Ernie Polk is a legend and deserves credit.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Earnie Polk is not a legend in the making...he is a legend! Congratulations Earnie! You are without question The Man.


----------



## lowprofile

This is quite old...

No question the pic is real. The monster and paper are tournamemt qualifications. As for earnie getting butthurt over some dickhead behind a computer screen... im not sure which is more childish. 

Im sure there are better things to discuss than 3 year old posts.

If you want to know where it was caught or any large shark that group has caught just visit the tackle shops in navarre and gulf breeze. There are pics with areas written right on them. Also googling land based shark records will give you more info than most can dream up on here. Keep your baits fresh and drops deep.


----------

